# Eight Year-old " Ryan's World " Star Is Youtube’s Highest-paid Influencer



## 1QTPie (Dec 19, 2019)

YouTube’s highest-paid influencer makes eight figures — and he isn’t even 10 years old yet.

Forbes has named 8-year-old Ryan Kaji as 2019’s best-paid YouTube star. Kaji’s channel Ryan’s World has garnered 23 million subscribers since debuting when he was 3. The tyke reportedly makes $26 million off it annually, based on Forbes’ pretax and agent-fee earnings estimates.

The channel began in 2015 by featuring “unboxing” videos in which Kaji unwraps toys on camera and has since matured to feature him conducting science experiments. The tot now also has his own toy and clothing lines, a Nickelodeon show and a Hulu deal.

Kaji’s young age is likely a large part of his appeal, experts tell Forbes. “YouTube is the most popular babysitter in the world,” explains Eyal Baumel, the CEO of digital star management company Yoola. Indeed, the Pew Research Center found that having a child in a YouTube video increases its average views three-fold.

In third place for top-paid YouTube star is Anastasia Radzinskaya, who is 5 years old and has six-figure deals with Legoland and Dannon. She reportedly earns $18 million annually.

Despite the popularity of kid-made YouTube channels, the company’s own CEO recently revealed she doesn’t let her own kids use the main version of the streaming site — limiting them to the child-friendly YouTube Kids.

https://nypost.com/2019/12/19/ryan-kaji-is-youtubes-highest-paid-star/


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 20, 2019)

I have seen the show on Nick Jr, I didn't realize he has a youtube channel as well.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 20, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I have seen the show on Nick Jr, I didn't realize he has a youtube channel as well.




The YouTube channel is no where near as dry as that Nickelodon show.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 20, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> The YouTube channel is no where near as dry as that Nickelodon show.



That show is horrible. DS won't even watch it LOL


----------



## MizAvalon (Dec 27, 2019)

Never heard of him but if his parents are smart he could be set for life without even having to do anything else.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jan 12, 2020)

My daughter loved Ryan's videos for a while. The house they filmed all their play in looked large and expensive. The parents had twin girls after him, and they are already in the pipeline, with their own videos, before they can even really talk


----------

